# 1970 510 with RNN14 Rear end??



## BEAST (Sep 24, 2004)

Can a (RNN14) gtir rear end (diff) fit on a 1970 510... im thinking of getting the complete rear end with axles, disc,brakes,diff,sway bars,etc... but im not sure this will fit on the car... i just want to know if anyone has done it and how much fabbing do we need to do thanks.


----------

